# موقع العلم نور



## ببتولل (6 ديسمبر 2018)

موقع العلم نور يقدم لكم ملخصات وحلول مادة الفيزياء لطلاب وطالبات المرحلة الثانوية " ذاكر صح !! " : 
- فيزياء 1 مقررات : http://turboagram.com/5C4G 
- فيزياء 2 مقررات : http://turboagram.com/5C6Z
- فيزياء 3 مقررات : http://turboagram.com/5CAx

- فيزياء 1 فصلي : http://turboagram.com/5CDU
- فيزياء 2 فصلي : http://turboagram.com/5CKv
- فيزياء 3 فصلي : http://turboagram.com/5CPo
- فيزياء 4 فصلي : http://turboagram.com/5CRj

كما يقدم الموقع أيضا اختبارات شاملة لكل فصل من فصول مادة الفيزياء .... كل هذا واكثر مجانا ^_^ .
​


----------

